# Hopkins County Ky Farm



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

I Found This In The Local Paper So I Thought I Would Post It:
Beautiful And Secluded 400 Acre Tract Bodering Madisonville, Ky.

1500 Sf Spilt Level 3 Bedroom, 2 1/2 Bath, House With Central Heat, A/c, New Roof, 60 X 100 Shop, 35 X 50 Shop, 5 Other Buildings, Arrpx 20 X 40 Suitable For Storage Or Possible Cabins Located On Property.

70 + Acre In Cultivation
Access Of Road System Thourghout Property, 150 + Acres Wooded, 10+ Lakes And Ponds, Waterfowl Pond With Controlled Depth, Clear Creek Watershed And Wetlands. This Property Is Supports All Types Of Wildlife For Year Round Hunting: Deer, Turkey, Quail, Rabbit, Squirrel, Raccon, Bobcat....

Offered In One Tract At $1750.per Acre

Call Bud Jones 270-584-0306 Or Larry Jones 270-584-0304


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

If I've done my math correctly,
That's 400 acres at $1750 per acre = $700,000

Ouch! that's way out of my league..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

beowoulf90 said:


> If I've done my math correctly,
> That's 400 acres at $1750 per acre = $700,000
> 
> Ouch! that's way out of my league..


Thats out of a lot of peoples league, but 6 or 7 tracts of around 60 or 70 acres priced at 2500 per acre would most likely be in several peoples league. That would produce a markup of 300k minus of course the operation expenses of surveys, cost of financing, commissions, legal fees and other minor details. I can see a hundred grand or so profit here for a years efforts. tis a shame its too far away for me to work it effectively.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

That Is Way Out Of My League Too..... I Get Road Rash Thinking Of The Monthly Payment. But I Thought Someone Somewhere Might Be Interested.


----------

